# Draining water down



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

I have a 1994 Hymer 544 (new shape) which I imported from Germany a month or so ago.

Can someone please explain how you drain the boiler. There is a switch with an on/off positioon and a yellow button.

Also, I cannot find a tap to drain the waste water tank beneath the van.

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi, I just picked up my new 'Old' '95 Hymer 594 on Saturday and have had a couple of teething problems with the heating and boiler. On the back of this my super dealer has told me the following:

The boiler (Mine is Truma) self drains if temp falls too low to avoid freezing up, so if you use the motorhome now as I am, you need to leave the heating on to avoid this.

Also, to drain the water from the system, there are to small taps located (In mine at least) at the bottom of the wardrobe to enable this. To drain the boiler, you need to activate the pop up switch by turning off the switch at the foot of the boiler.

Hope that helps but this is my first motorhome and am also learning! Do you have a manual? I have a copied version in English, maybe I could copy it for you if you need?


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. I am slowly getting my head around the boiler (also a Truma) but I presume there is a way of bypassing the automatic drain down. On Saturday I could not get water out of the taps as it appeared to discherge (through the boiler) every time I turned the tap on!

Once the van was warm it was OK.

A copy of you manual would be excellent. You could email it to [email protected]. Alternatively I can PM my address to you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

See my thread on exactly this subject :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20407-drain.html+water+tank

and this one on the boiler valve:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23699-manual.html+valve
I done away with the automatic valve and fitted a manual valve which [to me] is much better


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

hektor03 said:


> Hi, I just picked up my new 'Old' '95 Hymer 594 on Saturday and have had a couple of teething problems with the heating and boiler. On the back of this my super dealer has told me the following:
> 
> The boiler (Mine is Truma) self drains if temp falls too low to avoid freezing up, so if you use the motorhome now as I am, you need to leave the heating on to avoid this.
> 
> ...


Hi, when the automatic discharge button operates it takes a MASSIVE amount from your battery. 
To get your water working again after losing it, you need to turn on the heating system, then one domestic tap until water flows freely then the other tap(s) until they run air free, then the boiler is refilled.

Confusingly the Trauma hand book tells you to run white wine vinegar through the boiler(for maintenance purposes). The Hymer Handbook tells you you must not use white wine vinegar. 
There you go and you thought it was simple!!

Bar


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks

I have exactly the same valve as you. What does the on / off switch actually do? 

Thanks


----------

